# Shake The Fire Thingy



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

While trying to get ready for work tomorrow -- is it Monday already?? -- I came across a fire safety message from one of the fire safety companies that we do business with...

Apparently many of the trailer companies doing business with FEMA are "suggesting" that FEMAs liability can be lowered if they use a A B C extinguisher in their trailer instead of the B C that most comes with..

Let me summarize 27 pages of disclaimers -- the fire extinguishers that we got from Outback located in our trailers require an every so often (couple times of year) turning up side down and shaking/whacking in order to keep the powder from solidifying into a solid mass and if/when you have to use it nothing blows out except air because all the potassium or like substance is stuck solidly at the bottom...and just because the green button pushes back up on your Outback fire extinguisher when you test it does not mean it will work properly -- it just means that there is air pressure in it..

After reading the fail rates and things I had my wife stop by WalMart as she did her weekly food shopping and picked up a A B C Fire Extinguisher to replace the B C small one in the camper...

The one i got is similar to this one.. http://www.smokesign.com/2abcdrychfie.html
I went with an A B C one because A also adds woods, paper, cloth, trash, fabrics, plastic (most things that I catch on fire) ... plus this one has a easy to read pressure gauge and says clearly that the material inside cannot settle (does not need shaking) ... think she paid 19.99 for it ...

hopefully this is a mod that I never have to use..

PS tdvffjohn I used the F7 key this time -- LOL


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great info, Ghosty!

This is why we keep you on retainer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghosty,

As always, some good info you posted. Thanks for the advice. I didn't feel very good about the one that came with the Outback, and neither did my PDI guy.







On my list to pick up.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have been meaning to pick up a couple of ABC "fire thingys" all year. I want to have one in the kitchen and one in the front bedroom. If there is a fire I want to have a chance to get to the kids in the back of the camper.

Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty

Awesome info, thanks for the great tips.

Thor


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

wow, talk about a wake up call.
i've never even looked at the fire thingy, let alone thought about it. 
that is going on the trailer thingy list.

a big thank you on this info

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Another addition to the Winter Outback Bucket...

Thanks Ghosty!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

From my days in Uncle Sam's Canoe Club (USN) there was maintenance required on the PKP extinguishers. This maintenance was to remove the lid off the extinguisher and stir the contents to make sure it was not caked solid. Well before I got out the maintenance was changed to just turning the extinguisher over once a month because people were not putting the lids back on properly and also since we were in a moist environment there was humidity getting in and turned the stuff to a brick.

With such memories I thought there could be something to this thing Ghosty is talking about so I have done some research and find that many extinguisher manufactures suggest that you shake the extinguisher a couple of times during your monthly inspection :dunno: , you guys all do that dont you?? I really doubt that many people do more then glance at it by the door when they walk by. Anyway it is also recommended that they be stored on their side if placed in a moving vehicle, but I am not sure if the trailer would qualify as a moving vehicle or a movable structure.

None of the research I found indicated that the extinguishers would fail if the maintenance was not done. So I have to ask Ghosty to put on his work hat again and let us know how fast the class action suit would be filed if a few of these things failed and some houses burnt down taking someone life?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice tip Ghosty.
Maybe that is why the guy at work pulled the pin on one.
And pulled the trigger and sprayed just for a second.
And it was done nothing else came out when he tried it again later on
















Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, work hat is on now.

An ABC extinguisher is an improvement over just the BC that is included with the camper, but ALL dry chemical powder extinguishers should be turned, and agitated once in a while to disturb the agent, and keep it from compacting. In addition to the unit that came with the camper, I also carry a 2.5 gallon pressurized water extinguisher for the A fires (keep it by the fire ring most of the time.)

Ok, hats off now.

Tim


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I keep ABC extinguishers everywhere. It's cheap insurance. I've never had my own fire but I helped put out other peoples before. I figure if I keep enough around I won't have to remember where they are.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I posted some FIRE SAFETY RV TIPS on another thread. This info is included:

RV FIRE SAFETY THREAD! PLEASE READ!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

An important fact indeed. Thanks for re-visiting this topic as many may forget or not know.

Fire Extinguisher Maintenance Thread


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

shy My old microwave oven didn't have a reset button. I overcooked a TV dinner while I was upstairs on the computer and had to use our home ABC thing..I think it went for 23min before I smelled plastic fumes







and the smoke detecter went off. This was a few years back.
So if you are an Outbacker Addict, a little forgetful and have OLD Microwave Oven in your kitchen you might want to upgrade








Jan--- the fire bug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I keep ABC extinguishers everywhere. It's cheap insurance. I've never had my own fire but I helped put out other peoples before. I figure if I keep enough around I won't have to remember where they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as nascarcamper. Never had my own fire, but ever since it took just about every extinguisher in the marina to put out the fire on someone else's boat one sunny weekend, I make sure I have extinguishers in all my vehicles. And for twenty bucks I don't mind swapping them out once in a while. I grab em whenever I see em and the mood strikes.

Scott


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info Ghosty. I was planning on replacing ours. During the PDI, the tech showed me how to use the fire extinguisher and told me if it was his trailer he would replace it with an ABC type. He never told me why.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's a good explanation of the differences:

Fire Types

ABC extinguishers cost more money, and are more versatile. They fight more fire types. Keep in mind...a Class A fire can be fought with water. (but how often do you have a charged hose at the ready?)

If you've ever witnessed a trailer house fire...you know how quickly it's all over.
An RV fire is often the same way, as we have propane, lighter fluid, etc, onboard.

Please, do yourselves a lifesaving favor...
Show all occupants alternate ways out of your RV, and how the escape windows work. (especially the kids) It's tough to think in a panic situation.

How do I know? I'm a 23 year career firefighter by trade.








I've seen these fires up close and personal.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I couldn't have said it better myself.......









Tim


----------

